# Vehicle Data Label - Location???



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Does anyone know where it is on the MQB Tiguan?

I have a 2020 and can’t find the label anywhere! According to the manual and several Google results, it’s apparently somewhere in the boot, but I’ve taken everything out including the spare, the foam tool kit holder, etc… and can’t find it anywhere!

Has anyone found it on their vehicle? If so, can you post a pic of where it is? I can’t believe it wasn’t placed on mine, but I’m at a loss.

For reference, this is what it’s supposed to look like, and it lists the paint code and all the options the vehicle was built with.



















All the other labels are where they are supposed to be, including the Canadian compliance label, just the vehicle data label is nowhere to be found!

Anyone find theirs?

Cheers…
DoC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Li


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

My CC has one sticker in the spare wheel cavity and another in the manual.

My wifes Tiguan had both stickers with cars paper work when we got it. 
My theory is that VW dealers are just plain lazy and don't attach them when doing delivery inspection.

But for very long time i believed that sticker was placed into the car from factory...

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> My CC has one sticker in the spare wheel cavity and another in the manual.
> 
> My wifes Tiguan had both stickers with cars paper work when we got it.
> My theory is that VW dealers are just plain lazy and don't attach them when doing delivery inspection.
> ...


What? It’s a dealer-applied label?!?! Really???

That would better add to the possibility of it being missing altogether than my simple inability to find it.

Perhaps I’ll give the dealer a call then and ask if they can acquire/reprint a replacement one for me.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlan_One (Aug 27, 2021)

I was also looking for my sticker and found it under the lower panel/scuff plate where the boot/trunk catch is located (between the floor and the rear bumper) if that makes sense. A quick jolt upwards released mine and It was located on the right hand side. I have a 5 seater/SWB RHD vehicle. 

Hope it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Vlan_One said:


> I was also looking for my sticker and found it under the lower panel/scuff plate where the boot/trunk catch is located (between the floor and the rear bumper) if that makes sense. A quick jolt upwards released mine and It was located on the right hand side. I have a 5 seater/SWB RHD vehicle.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> ...



What model year is yours?

Can you perhaps add a pic of where exactly you found it? I’m not sure what you had to remove to see it. I removed the foam tool holder and couldn’t see it… is there some trim I also need to remove? Could you see it before removing the trim?


I spoke with the dealer today, they claim that it’s NOT a dealer installed label, and if it is on the vehicle it would be there from the factory.

So… now I’m back to think it is on mine somewhere, I just can’t find it.

Anyone else with a NAR, Mexico-built Tiguan, preferably 2020 MY would be so kind to take a look on your vehicle and see if you can find it?


Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlan_One (Aug 27, 2021)

I have a 2019, presumably Euro built one. I had to remove the trim piece circled in blue and the label was about where the yellow outline is. Stuck to the body work. 

The pic is not my car, but looks similar. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Vlan_One said:


> I have a 2019, presumably Euro built one. I had to remove the trim piece circled in blue and the label was about where the yellow outline is. Stuck to the body work.
> 
> The pic is not my car, but looks similar.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I did remove that trim piece and no label on mine. Perhaps because yours is a ROW model that may have come from a different factory. I don’t know.

Anyone with a NAR vehicle find it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Had a look for mine just now. It's on the spare wheel well floor, right next to the tire, in the "10 o'clock" position if you're looking at it from the rear. Plain white sticker (not metallic). This was on a 2019.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

phlegm said:


> Had a look for mine just now. It's on the spare wheel well floor, right next to the tire, in the "10 o'clock" position if you're looking at it from the rear. Plain white sticker (not metallic). This was on a 2019.


Hmmm… not there on mine.
So irritating! I guess they forgot to put it on, or put it in some other hidden place on my Tiguan.

Here’s a pic of the floor of the Tig with the spare and tools all removed. I also removed that sill trim piece to see if it was on that back bumper area… No sign of it anywhere!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It's about the 10 o'clock position around the spare tire (from standing at the rear looking towards the front of the vehicle). It's on the upper deck metal work. Here's mine, 2020 build.










The same sticker is also pasted inside one of the manuals.

You can also get the same info from erWin under Vehicle Data - Vehicle specific information. You're looking for the PR-Numbers.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

jonese said:


> It's about the 10 o'clock position (from standing at the rear looking towards the front of the vehicle). It's on the upper deck metal work. Here's mine, 2020 build.
> 
> View attachment 123417
> 
> ...


Yep, that's exactly where mine is. No need to remove the spare.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Also, if I remember correctly, at the time I first saw it, it wasn't very well stuck down. I wonder if yours "floated" somewhere else in the rear compartment?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback and picture. Definitely not there on mine… so strange.

Would be great to get the info off Erwin, but for now anyway it’s not worth paying Erwin for access.

Oh well, not a big deal I suppose. I do find it quite odd to be missing though.











Cheers…
DoC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't feel bad DoC, I can't find mine either.
On another note, what is the electrical connection to the spare? (I didn't pay attention, but I didn't recall seeing one in mine).

Bob.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Don't feel bad DoC, I can't find mine either.
> On another note, what is the electrical connection to the spare? (I didn't pay attention, but I didn't recall seeing one in mine).
> 
> Bob.


It’s the electric motor that runs the car when you have a flat and engine dies as well. Hahahaha…. 

Kidding of course. It’s the subwoofer for the sound system.

Thanks for checking yours for me. Much appreciated.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Well SH!T, I didn't notice the "Fender" on the plastic cover.
Standard in my 21 SEL P RLine?
There is so much I am still learning....sorry....

Bob.


----------



## Ingolego (6 mo ago)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Well SH!T, I didn't notice the "Fender" on the plastic cover.
> Standard in my 21 SEL P RLine?
> There is so much I am still learning....sorry....
> 
> Bob.


I’m still searching the sticker on my 2022 SEL R-Line! None found yet! Anybody could help?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Couldn't find mine on my 2022 either. I've looked everywhere in the back. It's not in the owners manual either.

Wonder if they did away with it.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

OMG! I think I found it!!!!
I say “think” because it’s completely illegible BUT it’s the right size and shape!

I found it on the INSIDE of the rear bumper on the passenger side! Only way to see it is from underneath the vehicle.

I tried to remove it in hopes of trying to read anything off of it to confirm but no such luck.

Anyway, for you guys with 2021 models, take a look. Lay down on your back, look up inside the rear bumper on the passenger side… is it there?

Here’s a completely useless pic of what I could salvage of the label I found.










Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingolego (6 mo ago)

DoC0427 said:


> OMG! I think I found it!!!!
> I say “think” because it’s completely illegible BUT it’s the right size and shape!
> 
> I found it on the INSIDE of the rear bumper on the passenger side! Only way to see it is from underneath the vehicle.
> ...


I searched mine but nothing there


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ingolego said:


> I searched mine but nothing there
> View attachment 215139


Not there (in your pic) but on the inside surface of the bumper facia. 

DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingolego (6 mo ago)

DoC0427 said:


> Not there (in your pic) but on the inside surface of the bumper facia.
> 
> DoC
> 
> ...


I don’t see any; do I have to de-install, remove some plastic cover from underneath?


----------

